# Planning of spending the summer in the alps, suggestions welcome



## we78 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys,
After spending 2 weeks last year in Morzine I got hooked. I want to make it 2 months this year (July and August). 

I plan to continue working full time most of the period. So basically it will be like hit the trails for a few hours in the morning and then work remotely for the rest of the day.

Do you think the PDS area has enough trails to keep one busy for 2 months? Are there better places in the French alps. I am an All Mountain rider myself and I love flowly long singletrack. Sure downhill is fun but not all the time.

I heard the Les Arcs area is better in that regard. However what is good about PDS is that there are LOADS of trails and if I get bored of singletrack I can hit a downhill course or do some flowly XC.

Do you have any other suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

PDS should keep you busy for two months, loads of XC/AM trails beyond the DH trails, plus all the "secret trails" and if you've hit all the trails and want to explore more than grab a hiking map and have a look at all the trails that are only 5km from PDS, 10km, 20km etc, etc. The Alps are full of trails no matter where you go.


----------



## Sop13 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Stick to Morzine*

Stick to Morzine, really good ride.

Can't make it this summer but next year will be my 3rd summer in Morzine.

Stayed several places ranging in quality and price - head to L'Aiglon de Morzine

They have private uplift service from Aiglon to Les Gets, workbench and tools to use, washing station, workshop stands etc

Would recommend Morzine to anyone


----------



## Jeroentune (May 30, 2013)

I love france , just to give you an idea : Austria ! we are going to the landeck / Fiss / serfaus area .. 100 of tracks and ski lifts that will operate .. and ... much cheaper than france ... 

go check it out .. 

Jeroen (the netherlands )


----------

